# Student Flat - best option for TV/Broadband



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

No. 1 son has finally left home for the joys of student flat land... (is there a special shop that sells horrible carpet just for landlords?)... 

Anyway does anyone have suggestions for best options for TV/broadband for a student?  Don't want to be stuck in to long contracts as he'll only be there till summer.

I don't use any of these TV packages (had a satellite fitted years ago for freeview) so not really sure what's the best option.


----------



## Guns N Roses (3 Sep 2013)

I would suggest a Saorview box for the TV and a mobile laptop dongle for broadband.


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

Saorview would just give him the Irish channels though?  Mind you I'm inclined to think it's good enough for 'im!


----------



## Leo (3 Sep 2013)

They could use Netflix or other streaming services over broadband to supplement Saorview.


----------



## Slim (3 Sep 2013)

Thirsty said:


> Saorview would just give him the Irish channels though? Mind you I'm inclined to think it's good enough for 'im!


 SAorview picks up main UK stations also but Freeview does not pick up Saorview!


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

Ah right... fair enough so... might be nice & offer to buy TV & leave him sort out broad band!


----------



## Guns N Roses (3 Sep 2013)

Don't forget the TV licence.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Sep 2013)

Slim said:


> SAorview picks up main UK stations also but Freeview does not pick up Saorview!



Youe are mistaking there Slim, Saorview DOES NOT recieve any UK channel/s, only Irish ones. (Edited to add , notwithstanding signal overspill)

http://www.saorview.ie/what-is-saorview/

Also Freeview is not available in southern Ireland, (Edited to add , notwithstanding signal overspill) where as FreeSat is, and will indeed recieve in excess of 100 channels.


----------



## jdwex (3 Sep 2013)

If you have a good enough external aerial in most parts of Dublin a saorview box can decode the UK channels.


----------



## Thirsty (3 Sep 2013)

External aerial not going to happen and I'm not paying to put up sat. dish.

Back to the drawing board so...


----------

